# Best searchable NIV Bible for Kindle Fire?



## GoldenEaglesToTheTop

I'm looking for the best searchable NIV Bible for my new Kindle Fire.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

We have a 'one year bible book klub' thread. . . .there's a lot of discussion there about good bibles for kindle. . .you might ask there. . . .http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,25.0.html

Or ask in the Book Corner.

I don't know of any bibles that are specifically formatted for the Fire. . .


----------



## CrystalStarr

Well, since I'm here. I have the Quest Study Bible which works great. Similar is the question and answer study Bible. The Zondervan NIV Study Bible is fantastic as well. All are fantastic on the Fire. The search is great as is all the linking.

The only Bible I take issue with that I've tried on my Fire is the Life Application Study Bible. The links do not work at all.


----------



## Tip10

I've been using this App in the iPhone world for quite some time now and am very happy with it. Searchable and I especially like being able to switch directly between different versions to see how they read and compare.



And its free on the Fire!


----------



## dougdirt

Tip10 said:


> I've been using this App in the iPhone world for quite some time now and am very happy with it. Searchable and I especially like being able to switch directly between different versions to see how they read and compare.
> 
> 
> 
> And its free on the Fire!


My mother uses this on her Fire as well. She is a huge fan of this app too.


----------



## CrystalStarr

Haha   I have that one too!  I haven't used it much though.  Hmmmm....


----------



## identicaltriplets

I have the NIV Study Bible for Andriod. It cost $19.99 but was TOTALLY worth it! Love it!!!! Works better than any Bible app I have tried. Glad I got it!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005KUC5SU/ref=docs-os-doi_0


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

I wish the 1984 version of the NIV was still available for Kindle. That's the version I prefer.


----------



## identicaltriplets

Joe Chiappetta said:


> I wish the 1984 version of the NIV was still available for Kindle. That's the version I prefer.


Joe, the one I linked above that I have is the 1984 version. It's what I prefer too. At least the description says it's the 1984 version.


----------

